# Fat cap on a boneless leg of lamb



## jimp75 (Apr 6, 2016)

Got a marinated 2.7# boneless leg of lamb on sale a the grocery store.  Cut a small piece off to make Irish Stew.  When I did so I found a fat cap between 1/4" and 1/2' thick.  Because my wife likes to eat lamb but doesn't like to smell it cooking, smoking seems to be a good compromise.  Someone else on another thread asked the question "Mine has a fat cap on it, should I trim it?" but didn't get a response.  I assume one should leave the fat cap on but thought I would see if anyone had experience with this.  Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2016)

Much of the Lamb flavor is in the fat. High heat renders and crisps that fat and makes it tasty. Low and slow has less effect and if your wife is not a fan, trimming is not uncommon and probably a good idea. You can take it down to a thin layer or go for more Bark and trim completely...JJ


----------

